# It's Flippin' Time



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep… It’s Flippin’ Time again. Time to cash in on all the mowers I’ve gone through this winter. I’ll be posting the herd on CL next week. The wife is happy. She was in the shop today and said – “It’ll be nice when all these mowers are gone, somewhere under all this mess there used to be a big concrete floor”.

I’m starting to realize it’s easier to just “flip” mowers than it is to work on door traffic all the time. With the door traffic, there’s always the Knucklehead that says “I’m in no hurry for it” when they drop it off, but then he’s on the phone two days later wanting know if it’s done yet.

With the flips, I start working on them at my own pace about October, and start selling them about the time of March Madness and tax refunds roll around. I’m usually sold out by the end of April. Zero turns are the real money makers around here. Should be a good year if the corona virus don’t kill us all. I never did like their beer anyway.

Here’s the ZT's I have that are looking for a happy home in the next few weeks:

*Lazer Z Exmark 60”* – No power & smoked…. Blown head gasket, bought it for $200… $70 in parts.
*Lazer Z Exmark 60”* - Wouldn’t turn left… Weak R/S drive motor, bought it for $400… $100 in parts.
*Scag SWZ 52”* - Locked up Kohler… Float leaked and hydro locked the piston, gave to me…. $20 in parts.
*Scag Super Z* – Hillbilly in Alabama couldn’t figure out how to wire the brand new 23HP Briggs into where a Kohler Command Pro had been(It's only 6 wires), bought it for $500… $20 in parts.
*Cub Cadet Z Force* – Wouldn’t move after 10 minutes of mowing… Massive oil leak between oil pan and block had the drive belt saturated with oil, bought it for $200…. $40 in parts.
*Gravely XDZ* – Wouldn’t turn left… Weak Hydro-Gear unit, bought it for $300… Rebuilt Hydro-Gear unit for $150.

$1600 for the mowers
$400 in parts
40 hours of labor (I told you I move at my own pace)
1 case of Coors light
Countless bad words uttered


*IT’s FLIPPIN’ TIME….*


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's the Scag Super Z I posted on CL this morning. With the paint job, I've got $535 cash in it. I got the usual text reply in about 10 minutes. He's "Vary intarested"... Must be, it was a L.A. area code...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Uhhhh yup! That's Craigslist. I swear that people sit there with something in their hand (a mouse)  and waste your time like their getting paid to do it, and it's the patriotic thing to do.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Same people I kill (ban) on our forum trying to scam and pass spam on a weekly basis.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Same people I kill (ban) on our forum trying to scam and pass spam on a weekly basis.


I appreciate your efforts... I get enough e-mails where my long lost relative was the Sultan of Ru Ru and has died and left me a ton of money.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually pogobill has had to do a lot if crime scene clean up here as well, and he has called on me to help dispose of many a body.


----------

